# Regarding name change



## AMANPS92 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello !! My doubt is regarding name change. Problem is that I completed BTech in June 2014. Before applying for passport in July-2014, I added surname in my name. The passport has arrived showing my name and surname. Now I want to take GRE and admission abroad with my full name- including surname. But all my BTech Documents and other certificates are holding my Name without Surname. Therefore will there be any hinderance with added surname. Do I need to add my surname in all BTech Docs/Certificates or Not ? And, the SOP and LORs should be written with new name ?? Please Advice !!


----------



## microbiologistvarun (Aug 29, 2014)

Hi
I think you can get a notarized document for the name change and all your problem will be solved.


----------



## Vakarian (Sep 16, 2014)

Micro is right. That's what you should do.


----------

